# Cheese Smoke with a new idea...



## worktogthr (Jan 27, 2016)

Well after the holidays I needed to restock my smoked cheese.  Usually follow @Mr T 59874 method of cutting them into pieces the size of a stick of butter but I always wish I could use my slicer to make slices for burgers and sandwiches and the stick of butter shape didn't lend itself to that.  So this time I decided to smoke them as whole 7-8oz blocks. 

Also never thought to keep track of which cheese is which by taking a picture of them wrapped and then opening them and placing them in that same spot.  Probably should have thought about this by now haha.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 27, 2016






Gave them three hours of smoke with Cookin Pellets Perfect Mix in the AMNPS.  Smoked them in the MES30.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 27, 2016






And now the waiting game!  I'm particularly excited because one of my newer neighbors owns a Mexican restaurant and during our post snow shoveling get together on Sunday he brought some salsa from his restaurant and it was some of the best I have ever had.  He happened to like my smoked cheese so now we are going to trade! 

Well thanks for looking and thanks again to Mr T for helping me out with my questions today!

-Chris


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 27, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Well after the holidays I needed to restock my smoked cheese.  Usually follow @Mr T 59874 method of cutting them into pieces the size of a stick of butter but I always wish I could use my slicer to make slices for burgers and sandwiches and the stick of butter shape didn't lend itself to that.  So this time I decided to smoke them as whole 7-8oz blocks.
> 
> Also never thought to keep track of which cheese is which by taking a picture of them wrapped and then opening them and placing them in that same spot.  Probably should have thought about this by now haha.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 27, 2016)

How long do you usually wait?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2016)

That's some great looking cheese!

Nice color on it!!

Sounds like a good trade, cheese for salsa.

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2016)

Chris I thought you checked my smoked cheese at one time,I get the colored toothpicks and use the label as a guide.Then I cut the label out and place on the cheese before vac sealing.Great color on the cheese Point

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

johnmeyer said:


> How long do you usually wait?



Usually 2 weeks minimum.  The longer the better in my opinion! Had some that stayed Vaccuum packed for almost a year.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That's some great looking cheese!
> 
> Nice color on it!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Al!  Yeah, I definitely feel like I am getting the better end of the deal. Smoked  Cheese is easy to make.  I might have to throw in a package of homemade bacon too!



tropics said:


> Chris I thought you checked my smoked cheese at one time,I get the colored toothpicks and use the label as a guide.Then I cut the label out and place on the cheese before vac sealing.Great color on the cheese Point
> Richie



Thanks for the point Richie!  I do now remember your method of keeping them in order and I like it! I also like the idea of cutting out the label.  I'll try that next time.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 28, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Also never thought to keep track of which cheese is which by taking a picture of them wrapped and then opening them and placing them in that same spot. Probably should have thought about this by now haha.
> 
> And now the waiting game! *I'm particularly excited because one of my newer neighbors owns a Mexican restaurant and during our post snow shoveling get together on Sunday he brought some salsa from his restaurant and it was some of the best I have ever had. He happened to like my smoked cheese so now we are going to trade!*
> 
> -Chris


Great job on the cheese. Personally I enjoy trading my smoked goodies (cheese, jerky, etc) more than eating them. A good friend of mine is really into brewing his own beer so we trade often. He breaks out my smoked goodies at his brewing parties and tells me later how much everyone raved about them. It's a great feeling. Of course I enjoy his beer thoroughly and let him know that. I also make it a point to give him back the empty 12oz glass bottles (along with some smoked cheddar) so he knows I'm drinking it! That inspires him to make more beer. Can you say, "win-win"!?


tropics said:


> Chris I thought you checked my smoked cheese at one time,I get the colored toothpicks and use the label as a guide.Then I cut the label out and place on the cheese before vac sealing.Great color on the cheese Point
> 
> Richie


Those are good tips. One thing I also do is mark how much I paid for the cheese. I do this b/c sometimes I'm smoking cheaper grocery store Kraft cheddar blocks along side more expensive aged cheddars and goudas. After sitting for months (or years) in my fridge, I forget which cheddar was the expensive one, and this can be frustrating when trying to decide which package to give as a gift or open for a party.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 28, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Usually 2 weeks minimum. The longer the better in my opinion! Had some that stayed Vaccuum packed for almost a year.


Thanks for that. I smoked some Gouda about two weeks ago, and was wondering when I should open it. I've smoked cheese a few times with my own cold smoke invention, and they didn't turn out well (too acrid). Even after waiting a few weeks, I was disappointed. This is my first cheese cold smoke using the AMNPS, with sawdust, and I am hoping for better results.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

johnmeyer said:


> Thanks for that. I smoked some Gouda about two weeks ago, and was wondering when I should open it. I've smoked cheese a few times with my own cold smoke invention, and they didn't turn out well (too acrid). Even after waiting a few weeks, I was disappointed. This is my first cheese cold smoke using the AMNPS, with sawdust, and I am hoping for better results.



No problem, the AMNPS gives nice clean smoke so you should be happy with the results.


----------



## whistech (Feb 4, 2016)

Worktogthr, that cheese has a beautiful color on it and I bet it is delicious.


----------



## b-one (Feb 4, 2016)

Great color should be some tasty cheese!


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 4, 2016)

whistech said:


> Worktogthr, that cheese has a beautiful color on it and I bet it is delicious.






b-one said:


> Great color should be some tasty cheese!



Thanks!!! Playing the waiting game now.  Left the pieces in bigger chunks this time so I can thin slice for some sandwiches and burgers!


----------



## smoked alaskan (Feb 18, 2016)

Waiting for cheese to age is about as hard as waiting for beer to ferment !  Great looking batch of cheese


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 18, 2016)

smoked alaskan said:


> Waiting for cheese to age is about as hard as waiting for beer to ferment !  Great looking batch of cheese :beercheer:



Thanks for the kind words.  Still haven't busted into these yet.  Still have some remaining from older batches.  Usually end up giving half of it away haha


----------

